# RPM Gauge?



## vyexcel (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi, I have a Nissan Altima 2003, and the RPM gauge is not working, and the meter/pointer does not move at all, but stays flat. The dealer claims I need to pay $450 to replace it, but I'm not too sure. Can anyone tell me the estimated price for what the RPM gauge would cost?


----------

